# La Cabana Aruba



## jackio (Jan 28, 2015)

We have an exchange for a 1BR at La Cabana for President's week, unit 136C. There is also a studio available, unit 238B. I put it on hold.

I have heard that the studios are actually more desirable because they are the same sq. footage as the 1BRs but the bed is not right next to the door and the hallways can get noisy. 

Also, is it more desirable to get a 2nd floor unit for the view? I heard the 1st floor patios are bigger than the 2nd floor balconies?

Thanks to anyone who can comment on this.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 28, 2015)

jackio said:


> We have an exchange for a 1BR at La Cabana for President's week, unit 136C. There is also a studio available, unit 238B. I put it on hold.
> 
> I have heard that the studios are actually more desirable because they are the same sq. footage as the 1BRs but the bed is not right next to the door and the hallways can get noisy.
> 
> ...


If you go to the resort website you can see where each is located. I like the first floor with the walk out feature and nice patio. Does 136 look toward the pool?  I will check location and BRB 
Just realized they are both In the same location. All balconies at la cabana are very narrow. Patio is spacious
And you can go in and out your patio door using the room key which is really nice. 

I would keep the first floor unit. http://www.lacabanabrc.com/resort-layout/

I am a fan of the studio because it is more spacious but in this case location triumphs unit. 
Studio has a queen bed, 1BR  has a king.


----------



## jackio (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, they are are in the same location.  Thanks for the input.  We like the king bed.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 28, 2015)

jackio said:


> Yes, they are are in the same location.  Thanks for the input.  We like the king bed.



Next time call and ask!

That is a really nice location and being able to avoid the interior hallway is nice. Easy in and out.


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Plus, believe it or not, the kitchen in the studios is so much better than in the one bedrooms. Larger, lots more storage, better layout. I love it.  The only drawback to a studio is that there is no separation at all between eating, sleeping and living areas.


----------



## maryk (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a 1 bdrm and a studio in La Cabana.   I asked that they be joined as my daughter is taking one of the rooms.  

I made my reservation through Bluegreen so how can I tell what unit I have or type of unit.?  I know I have NO VIEW, but that is all my reservation tells me.

thx - Mary


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 16, 2015)

maryk said:


> I have a 1 bdrm and a studio in La Cabana.   I asked that they be joined as my daughter is taking one of the rooms.
> 
> I made my reservation through Bluegreen so how can I tell what unit I have or type of unit.?  I know I have NO VIEW, but that is all my reservation tells me.
> 
> thx - Mary



When you get confirmed thru an II exchange, it indicates what unit number has been deposited because this is a resort that was initially sold as a fixed week, fixed unit ownership and the owner deposits their deeded unit. 

Bluegreen no longer provides that information to owners booking with points. :annoyed:

Since this resort was sold as a fixed week resort, it would be highly unlikely for BG to be able to give you adjoining rooms. In a system such as Marriott, where almost all ownerships were sold as float, they can much more easily put together a studio and one BR to make a two BR.

At La Cabana, Bluegreen would have to own two units next to each other the exact date you want to check in ..... It never hurst to requests adjoining units but just know it could be difficult to fulfill the request.


----------



## maryk (Mar 16, 2015)

Would it pay for me to call the resort and ask to have ajoining rooms?  

This worries me if I can't have that she is only 18 and she will not have a friend so I am not comfortable with her being down the hall or god forbid on a different floor.

Mary


----------



## gmarine (Mar 16, 2015)

Even at resorts with fixed units the one listed on your II confirmation isnt necessarily the unit you will be assigned to. The resort still maintains control over unit assignment so I would definitely call and explain your situation.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 16, 2015)

maryk said:


> Would it pay for me to call the resort and ask to have ajoining rooms?
> 
> This worries me if I can't have that she is only 18 and she will not have a friend so I am not comfortable with her being down the hall or god forbid on a different floor.
> 
> Mary



You might want to consider letting her stay in your one bedroom with you. The only way to guarantee you will have adjoining units would be to rent from an owner that has that configuration. 
Bluegreen owns approximately 20% of the inventory. The rest is fixed week ownership. 
i am not saying this to upset you but to give you the info you need to make a decision.


----------



## maryk (Mar 16, 2015)

I really appreciate your information.  That does give me some thoughts to think about. I would rather know  upfront what I am getting myself into rather than at check in. That just ruins a vacation from the get go.........

But I hear the one bedrooms are really small........is that true?  

Plus  I am not sure sleeping on a sofa bed for a week is my 18 yr olds idea of a vacation.  

Is this place even worth staying at?  It makes me wonder...
I thought BG had more ownership in this resort.  Do BG owners get treated like 2nd class citizens here?

Maybe I should cancel and try again for a different resort.

Thoughts??

Mary


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 16, 2015)

maryk said:


> I really appreciate your information.  That does give me some thoughts to think about. I would rather know  upfront what I am getting myself into rather than at check in. That just ruins a vacation from the get go.........
> 
> But I hear the one bedrooms are really small........is that true?
> 
> ...



Mary, if you need or want a 2 BR unit then why did you book two units?
I think the answer is that there was not any available. 
That is not Bluegreens fault, it was your decision to make two separate reservations. 
I was just offering information to help you decide personally what to do based on my knowledge of the resort. 

Bluegreen owners are not treated as second class citizens, in fact they are always extremely nice to me when I go, acknowledging my platinum status and trying to accommodate any requests I have which has been to be placed near a friends unit.

If you were going to the Marriott Aruba Surf Club (where I also own) with a studio and a 1BR Resie, they would have to be the same view category and then MAYBE they would put you in the same floor or an adjoining unit, but don't count on it!  And that is a resort with all floating units, none fixed.


----------



## jackio (Mar 16, 2015)

I stayed in a 1 BR last month and it was not that small.  King size bed, and a full sleeper sofa.


----------



## maryk (Mar 16, 2015)

Correct , there was no 2 bedrooms available.

So it sounds like if we are ok with this room setup then we are just as well to stay at La Cabana.  I may have to just let my husband take the studio and my daughter and I share the 1 bedroom.  That is feasible to make it work.

I had heard it was nice, and remodeled so I was excited to get a reservation.  I really hate to cancel.

I did hear though that the remodeling is not done yet, anyway I get request one that is?

Is there anything else I can do to get a good  room like High Floor?

I really appreciate your info.

Mary


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 17, 2015)

maryk said:


> Correct , there was no 2 bedrooms available.
> 
> So it sounds like if we are ok with this room setup then we are just as well to stay at La Cabana.  I may have to just let my husband take the studio and my daughter and I share the 1 bedroom.  That is feasible to make it work.
> 
> ...


All the rooms have been remodeled. 
They did turn out very nice. 
Call Bluegreen and make your request. 
It is only a 4 story building. As you can see from the earlier posts I prefer a first floor unit. 

Go on the La Cabana website, there is lots of info there. 

Honestly, you will not be spending much time in your room, most of your time will be out at the beach or pool. I would keep the second
Unit so you have another bathroom  for the teen age girl to use.


----------



## Larry (Mar 17, 2015)

maryk said:


> Correct , there was no 2 bedrooms available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALL of the rooms have been remodeled!!! only other remodeling that is scheduled is for exterior of buildings. 

La Cabana is a fun place with live music during happy hour by the pool until around 7PM on 3-4 days per week. Pool area is nice and eagle beach across from La Cabana voted one of the top beaches in the world.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## maryk (Mar 17, 2015)

Sounds like it is worth keeping both units.  We have the points so may as well use them.  

I will call the resort as well to explain my situation that can't hurt either.

If my unit says no view, that most likely means parking view right?  So then at least if I request a high floor I can look beyond the parking lot?    Would that be a good assumption?

Will it do me any good as a silver owner to request an upgrade when we arrive?

What are the restaurants like on the resort?  

Thanks for all the info.  This helps a lot.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 18, 2015)

maryk said:


> Sounds like it is worth keeping both units.  We have the points so may as well use them.
> 
> I will call the resort as well to explain my situation that can't hurt either.
> 
> ...




Mary, I have stayed in 215C and 217A. They had distant water views across the garden and parking lot.  The same location that faces the pool would have a view of the pool and the restaurant.....
 215 and 217 are now classified as "no view". All the rooms that did not face the pool on floors one and two used to be called "garden view" ...now these are no view. 

So yes, if you like request a high floor.  And yes call the resort but you should call Bluegreen as your ownership company and request they make these notations in your reservation. That way when the assignments are being done, they have your information on record.


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mary, I am an owner at LaCabana and I can promise you you will enjoy your stay there. First and foremost, as Larry posted above you will love Eagle Beach as it definitely is the best beach in Aruba.  LaCabana has 2 on-site restaurants, Las Ramblas and the Island Grill.  Las Ramblas is open-air dinner only and the Island Grill is more casual perfect for breakfast and lunch. There are also several excellent restaurants within walking distance.  

Lacabana has 4 different check-in days, Thursday thru Sunday and each of those days is allocated to a different part of the resort. If you tell us what day you are checking in we might be able to figure the location, thus the view.

But, yes, obviously the higher the floor the better the view.


----------



## maryk (Mar 18, 2015)

We are checking in on a Thursday.    I have a one bedroom and a studio reserved and I asked that they be joined.  We tried for a Fri or Sat since everyone said we would better views.  But there were no 1 bdrm + studio available.

Any insight into our where our units might be I would really appreciate it. 

Since you are so familiar with the resort and the area, I have a few more questions if you don't mind.  

How expensive should we expect the resort restaurants?
What other restaurants do you recommend?
Should we rent a car for the week or just a few days and take a bus the rest of the time?
What other things are there to do in Aruba that are a must do?

Thanks a bunch- Mary


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 19, 2015)

My unit is Sunday to Sunday and has pool/ocean view but my brother owns Thursday to Thursday and his unit is in the back (odd number room) so he has a parking lot view but since he's on the 4th floor he can look beyond and still have a decent view. So request a high floor if you can. In terms of restaurants cost I find them to be somewhat comparable to home. Alcohol is always what adds up in the tab. Also, you are within walking distance to a large supermarket and can easily shop for breakfast and lunch items...wine and liquor too. The restaurants that come to mind in the immediate vicinity are Screaming Eagle, Chalet Suisse, Tulip and Passion. Been to all of them and are very good. I always rent a car because I like to go to different beaches and visit friends at other resorts but getting around by bus is easily done, inexpensive and totally safe. In fact the bus stop is practically in front of the resort right next door to LaCabana.  You will want to go to the High Rise (Palm beach) area a couple of evenings for dinner, casinos, shopping or just a stroll and a taxi ride should be around $10 each way.  While in the High Rise area walk to the Paseo de Herencia which is across the street from the Holiday Inn and enjoy the best crepes dessert and catch the water and light show. If you decide on a car, weekly rates are reasonable (approximately $ 200 - 225 depending on the season) and getting around the island is fairly simple.  LaCabana is a fun resort. There is music almost daily and happy hour is great.  I think you'll like it.


----------

